# What does your username mean?



## staticistic1114 (Apr 4, 2014)

well, I am curious of what some of you guys' usernames mean, and if you can even tell us how you came up with it 

mine is basically just Static, I added the istic part to make it sound difficult to pronounce/remember haha
the 1114 is basically what I add at the end of some usernames, I am also known as cherry1114

what about you? 


sorry if someone already made this thread, I prolly didn't pay attention


----------



## Zander (Apr 4, 2014)

Just my name....


----------



## Farobi (Apr 4, 2014)

honestly i don't even know


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 4, 2014)

uh well it was just a random name i thought was cute at the time
i dont want to change it again even though i hate it


----------



## Zura (Apr 4, 2014)

I got mine off of a random name generating website like 5 years ago and loved it ever since!


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 4, 2014)

Princess in swahili.


----------



## Cou (Apr 4, 2014)

Nickname for Ni_cou_le. And I just got used to it sometimes I even forget my name is actually Nicole?



Farobi said:


> honestly i don't even know



LOL this was the question of my life on here.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 4, 2014)

My name comes from a book called 'Beast Quest'. It was a fantasy book that I loved alot. The beast's name was Kragos & and Kildor, since it was a two-headed monster. I did alot of MMORPGing back then so I always used kildor22. The 22 in my name represents my birthdate, the 22nd of july.


Spoiler: The book







The book is english, I just couldnt find a smaller pic.


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 4, 2014)

Angel beats with Z for Zoey on the end xP I mainly thought that 'Yui' had a nice ring to it (not just a word in Japanese either ~ it has different meanings in a few languages actually >.>)


----------



## PinkWater (Apr 4, 2014)

Pink = my favorite color
Water = my favorite element of nature (to some extent )


----------



## Lauren (Apr 4, 2014)

IT'S MY NAME 
on most things its either LaurenHull <- my name
or Lauren1905 <- my dog died on the 19th of may


----------



## Cudon (Apr 4, 2014)

Uhh it's sort of a pun I spose? Like it's got the word Dino in it, which is one of my favorite words.. and then it's sorta pronounced like dynamites, which is sort of a problem since nowadays I always misspell it because of that xD Also the end got the word mate, which also fits in with the way I type when chatting... using words like whadday/whacha up to and such. I dunno, I'm quite satisfied with my username though... so it doesn't even matter uwu


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 4, 2014)

middle name + fav number

Kinda debating on changing it idk


----------



## keepitshay (Apr 4, 2014)

i use this username for pretty much everything i made it back in my cobra starship days cause they have song called keep it simple and my nickname used to be shay so that's where mine came from.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 4, 2014)

Mayor Avalon = Mayor Avalon..

duh.


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 4, 2014)

It's my name


----------



## oak (Apr 4, 2014)

My username is stupid lmao, usernames are always the hardest


----------



## Leanne (Apr 4, 2014)

It's just my second-first name ^^.
Before my username was available, I used to be Arietta, which is my very-first name (Spanish naming conventions... Don't worry about them!). But I know Arietta is a shorter Aria - My mom's name is Aria - and an Aria is just a long accompanying song for a solo vocal piece.


----------



## Hot (Apr 4, 2014)

1. Of or at a low or relatively low temperature, esp. when compared with the human body.
2. Lacking affection or warmth of feeling; unemotional.

There's your definition. Now the reason I picked this name was because I was rushing when I made my account. Yep. That's basically it.


----------



## lazuli (Apr 4, 2014)

*eridan amporas trolltag from homestuck


Spoiler: introduction








*


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2014)

It's a japanese name? lol been using it as my nickname on most sites so therefore I changed it to Jun here as well.


----------



## Titi (Apr 4, 2014)

It's my nickname in real life. My real name being Lottie. 
It usually sticks with me in games/on forums.


----------



## f11 (Apr 4, 2014)

It the first initial if my middle and first name,
cc. And the rest is my last name


----------



## Zakarri (Apr 4, 2014)

My username is based on my middle name, Zachery. Zakarri is pronounced Zuh-Kar-Ee, though.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 4, 2014)

http://zelda.wikia.com/wiki/Oath_to_Order

it means this


----------



## Cudon (Apr 4, 2014)

75% of people here have their username be based on their real name.. damn xb


----------



## LadyVivia (Apr 4, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> 75% of people here have their username be based on their real name.. damn xb



Lolololooolllllllllllllllllllll, i'm part of that percent I guess..


----------



## Sidney2518 (Apr 4, 2014)

My cat's name and some numbers


----------



## Autumnia (Apr 4, 2014)

Autumnia is the name of a town in Ni No Kuni... my other passion besides ACNL


----------



## Colour Bandit (Apr 4, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ICzA5LRRm7Q
From this video, I love the way PJ (the guy in my avatar) tells stories and Colour Bandits is one of my favourite videos by him :3

It used to be Flying Mint Bunny, a creature from the Hetalia- which I stopped watching a while ago and got sick of that username...


----------



## Chris (Apr 4, 2014)

It's my name. Well, my nickname anyway - but even irl most people don't know my full name.

Usernames bore me, so I stopped using them around five years ago and have just stuck with my name since.


----------



## MrPicklez (Apr 4, 2014)

It's literally my name. Well, how my ex girlfriends baby sister used to call my name.

Kisstoefur = Christopher


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Apr 4, 2014)

My name I wish I had and 123 means nothing


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 4, 2014)

Named after Fox McCloud and Wolf O'Donnell from StarFox64


----------



## N64dude (Apr 4, 2014)

My username comes from my favorite console the Nintendo 64!


----------



## Aizu (Apr 4, 2014)

Lita from Atelier Iris and Chan because Lita Chan is my Cosplay name


----------



## Volvagia (Apr 4, 2014)

well volvagia is my favourite boss from the zelda series and i was really into ocarina of time when i made my account.


----------



## Aizu (Apr 4, 2014)

Volvagia said:


> well volvagia is my favourite boss from the zelda series and i was really into ocarina of time when i made my account.


That boss was pretty difficult, but I was one of my favourites too! Cool choice （＾ν＾）


----------



## Chiarasu (Apr 4, 2014)

Name of my OC which I use for other sites as well. 
1.From the Italian art style "chiaroscuro"- strong contrasts between light and dark using either painting technique, composition or photography. Examples of artists who use this style are Rembrandt, Caravaggio.
2.I liked the name Chiara as well.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Apr 4, 2014)

Mine is very self explanatory. uwu


----------



## Cudon (Apr 4, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> It's literally my name. Well, how my ex girlfriends baby sister used to call my name.
> 
> Kisstoefur = Christopher


That is adorable :u


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 4, 2014)

Hyogo = City in Japan.

I've gone as a few other names on different forums though.


----------



## radical6 (Apr 4, 2014)

im a tsundere


----------



## KaptenK (Apr 4, 2014)

Kapten is Captain in Swedish and K is the first letter in my last name


----------



## Chibiusa (Apr 4, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Zanessa (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm a girly fan of Zac Efron & Vanessa Hudgens who posts things about them daily..

I used to..


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 4, 2014)

Man this thread is interesting to read!


----------



## MrPicklez (Apr 4, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> That is adorable :u



Thank you! I've been using it ever since :3


----------



## Jake (Apr 4, 2014)

My name + period which is a metaphor for me being a *****


----------



## Gingersnap (Apr 4, 2014)

kind of my nickname, which is Gingi and i just needed something clever at the end so Gingersnap
plus Gingersnap cookies are sooo good


----------



## Klinkguin (Apr 5, 2014)

My username has a bit of history.
Firstly, my username does NOT come from the pokemon Klink. My dad came up with Klink BEFORE pokemon black and white came out. (I have proof from my pokemon diamond game as I'm called Klink on that and I started that game before black and white) I haven't changed the name Klink since I've just always been Klink. The guin is from clubpenguin. I think the guin goes well on the end. I haven't changed my username for about 3 years now(That's when I came up with it) I only used to use Klinkguin for clubpenguin but as time has gone on I have started using it for other websites such as xat.com, Twitter, here, my xbox live gamertag, miiverse name thing and hopefully a youtube channel if I ever do decide to. I hope this clarified anything. My real name is Kimberley(not guin lol) I don't know, I just thought people would maybe think that's why the guin was on the end xD


----------



## dew (Apr 5, 2014)

i was going to be pew
but i thought dew sounds better

= the birth of the username dew


----------



## gingerbread (Apr 5, 2014)

your guess is as good as mine

I just like pudgy birds and I guess since my last name was bloobird the bloobird became pudgy

_/best meaning ever_


----------



## yosugay (Apr 5, 2014)

mine is yosuke but yosugay cuz yosuke is obv gay for souji (u wont get it unless u play p4)


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 5, 2014)

ooh, story time. c: <3

My username is based off of someone on TBT (sn0wxyuki) [LINK TO HER PROFILE: http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?33794-sn0wxyuki]

 Nope, we're not related in any way! She's actually my animal crossing best friend and she was the first person I ever met and traded on TBT <333
And she gave me my ultimate dreamy Coco when I first joined <333

LOL and honestly, I sort of based my name of her username. I saw a post sn0wxyuki was selling Coco on TBT so I made a TBT account just to get Coco, and I was thinking of a username, since I was joining TBT to get Coco, I put in "dreamy" and then I saw sn0wxyuki, so I just randomnly put "snow" in my username. "dreamysnow" sounded weird to me so I added an "x" ~

so then it became "dreamysnowx" XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



pudgybird said:


> your guess is as good as mine
> 
> I just like pudgy birds and I guess since my last name was bloobird the bloobird became pudgy
> 
> _/best meaning ever_



queen of pudgybirds. <3333333


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 5, 2014)

My first name is Poppy and my middle name is Ann. Im really _really_ bad with usernames.


----------



## AppleCracker (Apr 5, 2014)

Me and my friends were playing video games and we were thinking of account names.
I was eating crackers so I yelled out APPLECRACKER! And thus, AppleCracker was born


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 5, 2014)

Soviet spymaster in John le Carre's novels.


----------



## Murray (Apr 5, 2014)

my name is italian for kawaii desu


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2014)

^not really. 

reminds me of Bill Murray tho


----------



## Plaspakie (Apr 5, 2014)

My username is gibberish.


----------



## Darumy (Apr 5, 2014)

Was obsessed with my limited ed daruma plush from a sega ufo catcher. Mayor name is Daruma too, though I should of named her Sootsly or another one of my more commonly used net names since I can't stick to a relevant color palette @_@;


Dharma dolls or "daruma dolls" are round good luck dolls made to...vaguely resemble bodhidharma (dude who found zen sect of buddhism). Usually you get to fill in the eyes to make wishes come true, or just good luck! There's an item in game of it (dharma set), and it's a lil bit angry looking but I find it oddly cute.


----------



## CR33P (Apr 5, 2014)

sexy furry animal that is yummy


----------



## Momonoki (Apr 5, 2014)

pink tree, peach tree


----------



## Lassy (Apr 5, 2014)

Lassy means nothing :9
I just like the sound of it, actually, on a French forum, I saw someone named Lacey, I liked the sound of it and changed the spelling x)


----------



## Sloom (Apr 5, 2014)

Ginger cats


----------



## LadyVivia (Apr 5, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> sexy furry animal that is yummy



Mm.


----------



## Liseli (Apr 5, 2014)

*Never even though of googling what my name meant 'til now.
It means highschooler. What the actual---.*


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2014)

*Vaati is my name The wind mage is my title got a problem?*


----------



## Farobi (Apr 5, 2014)

StormBlader said:


> *Vaati is my name The wind mage is my title got a problem?*



no, but your font style is tacky


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2014)

Farobi said:


> no, but your font style is tacky



*How about now?*


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 5, 2014)

Back when I played WoW I first started off as a male troll rogue. I thought Lurdoc fit the best so I went with it. The doc part always reminds me of voodoo. ^^ The extra r comes from when I switched to an undead rouge. I was a 2k+ rating troll rogue, but when I went undead i was in the 2.2k~2.3k area in arenas back when I played.


----------



## Jawile (Apr 5, 2014)

It's a combination of Jay (my name) and Mawile, my favorite Pokemon.


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 5, 2014)

I

vowels

sounds

theories

probably something paranormal


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 5, 2014)

My name + apocalypse


----------



## cIementine (Apr 5, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> sexy furry animal that is yummy



*Yum, lamb chops <3*


----------



## Shiny Star (Apr 5, 2014)

I made it up years ago when I was like 11 or so, I can't remember how old I was exactly. I like stars and shiny is awesome.


----------



## Cudon (Apr 5, 2014)

Jawile said:


> It's a combination of Jay (my name) and Mawile, my favorite Pokemon.


Mawile was so under appreciated before gen 6 uwu Respect to you, she happens to be one of my favorites as well.


----------



## Airen (Apr 5, 2014)

爱人, which is read ?ir?n, meaning sweetheart. c:


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 6, 2014)

Made it in 4 th grade and kept it ever since ヽ(；▽；)ノ. 
I actually didnt even know what anime was, i just liked to say mew a lot because of my cat XD


----------



## Zura (Apr 6, 2014)

Vaati said:


> *Vaati is my name The wind mage is my title got a problem?*



*This is now true!*


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 6, 2014)

Retro = clothes or music whose style or design is imitative of those of the recent past.
Techno (Techa or T) = 1.a style of fast, heavy electronic dance music, typically with few or no vocals. 2.relating to technology or its use.


----------



## Aesthetic (Apr 6, 2014)

Take a wild guess


----------



## Kildor (Apr 6, 2014)

Netflix said:


> Take a wild guess



Uhhhh.. is it... umm...(darn this is hard..) uh....Is it on TV?


----------



## Caius (Apr 6, 2014)

Loooooooooooooooooooooooooooong story. I just kept it because it's nice to have a name I never have to compete with anyone over.


----------



## raurinaitis (Apr 6, 2014)

Raurinaitis is my last name. i cringe everytime i read it... the R is not capitialized.
_so many people misspell it, too..._

but if i changed it to anything else, no one would be able to pronounce it right (Nya Sverige, my nation, pronounced _nee-a svar-i-ah_, frisjam?, my title, pronounced _friz-ya-meh_... would ? even work in usernames?). the troubles of not just going along  with some random English word.


----------



## Uffe (Apr 6, 2014)

Uffe is Danish for wolf. The U is pronounced "oo" and the e is pronounced E is pronounced like the "e" in bet.


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 6, 2014)

I think mine is obvious. Bunnies <3


----------



## Flop (Apr 6, 2014)

I flop around and stuff.


----------



## Oblivia (Apr 6, 2014)

Mine comes from a Pok?mon game, naturally. 

I suppose it could also be seen as a feminine take on the word "Oblivion", as I'm a huge fan of TES series and Oblivion's been my favorite thus far.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 6, 2014)

Uhm


----------



## Crazy (Apr 6, 2014)

Well... I'm crazy, I guess


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 6, 2014)

Well uh 
It's an inside joke
But it's not

I really love Rhinos in Animal Crossing and I made this account after losing Rhonda (i may have drawn nsfw of me and rhonda) and my last initial is K So uh


----------



## cIementine (Apr 6, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> my last initial is K So uh



*No way! It's Kim Kardashian!*


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 6, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *No way! It's Kim Kardashian!*


Keep up


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Apr 6, 2014)

My name + Animal Crossing: New Leaf = My username


----------



## Mini Mario (Apr 6, 2014)

My username means I was running out of ideas for usernames, I don't even like star wars!


----------



## Marii (Apr 6, 2014)

my name
well, nickname that's short for my full first name
with an extra i at the end
i'm not very creative heh


----------



## Farobi (Apr 7, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> (i may have drawn nsfw of me and rhonda)



Whats with you and nsfw-s???


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 7, 2014)

Sir Zucker.


----------



## unravel (Apr 7, 2014)

Uhhh the one "Do you want waffles" in sonic x


----------



## Kaireevee (Apr 7, 2014)

Mixture of Kingdom Hearts and Pok?mon, I couldn't decide on an animals crossing name!


----------



## LaceGloves (Apr 7, 2014)

Pretty self explanatory. Lace gloves are pretty looking.


----------



## lilyandemrys (Apr 7, 2014)

Lily is my rabbit, Emrys is my sister's.


----------



## Nouris (Apr 7, 2014)

No idea


----------



## Flop (Apr 7, 2014)

I flop and stuff. c:


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 7, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Uhhh the one "Do you want waffles" in sonic x


Uh
Did this happen
Isn't it Parry Gripp


----------



## leenaby (Apr 7, 2014)

It was based off me trying to write something  for a story of mine and it was completely random. I decided to stick with that as it was easier at the time than making other usernames on other sites that I had.


----------



## Big Forum User (Apr 7, 2014)

It means I want to always be the top poster of the day and take part in lots of activities on TBT. Have yet to be the top poster of the day.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 7, 2014)

mine just means I'm the number 1 awesome person ;D

my original username was piderf though, and it was a nickname that my friends called me xD it's just all the first letters of everything that I remind them of xD

p = princess (im too girly for them lol)
d = deer (shy >.<)
r = ruby (they say I look like I was born on July >.>)
f = fatty (I basically eat more than I look like I can and never get fat, how ironic)

the 'i' and 'e' are there to put it together 

anyways, awesomeperson1 just stuck to me in the end lol


----------



## kite (Apr 7, 2014)

It means I believe I can fly.


----------



## analytic (Apr 7, 2014)

It was inspired by a Bo Burnham song, but also meaning analytical.


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 7, 2014)

My town name is Bluebell and my name (Lucille/Lucy for short) means light


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 7, 2014)

Yami means darkness in Japanese


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 7, 2014)

Werner Karl Heisenberg was a German theoretical physicist and one of the key creators of quantum mechanics. 
er...I MEAN IT'S MY NAME.


----------



## OliviaTheCreep (Apr 7, 2014)

It means I love flan.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 9, 2014)

Shaymin- A Fourth Gen Grass Type legendary Pokemon
skyforme- Sky Form, Shaymin's secondary form
88- my mom uses 88 on her usernames so I just copied  and I'm of Chinese Descent.


----------



## reyy (Apr 9, 2014)

OfficiallyCupcakes.
Like, you know how some people say ''She's officially crazy.''
I want to be officially a cupcake C:


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2014)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Shaymin- A Fourth Gen Grass Type legendary Pokemon
> skyforme- Sky Form, Shaymin's secondary form
> 88- my mom uses 88 on her usernames so I just copied  and I'm of Chinese Descent.



so technically shayminskyformebyebye? lol


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 9, 2014)

My user name was the name of my Dog before we got him. We got him as a sweet lil pup, named Cadbury and ever since we got him his name changed. We named him Ceasar but with a rework of the spelling we and my sister made an awesome username personalized to me


----------



## Hound00med (Apr 9, 2014)

My name is fairly self explanatory if you know Pok?mon

But for those who don't.. There's a Dark/Fire dog called Houndoom (my current avatar).. And when I decided to make my Let's Play YouTube account, I wanted a slogan like "You're Houndoomed" 'cos I love puns.. But I simply decided to make it my username, with 0's for emphasis


----------



## emre3 (Apr 9, 2014)

idk, it has been my username on almost every site since about 2005 lol


----------



## ransu (Apr 9, 2014)

i just took ran from my name and put su at the end because im a weeboob


----------



## Cazqui (Apr 9, 2014)

It's the name of one of my favorite guitarists.


----------



## ManicMoose (Apr 11, 2014)

When I was a little kid a moose was jumping around, panicking, and nearly ran my dog over. Ever since I've had a phobia of moose, so I thought I'd commemorate that moose by naming my username after it.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 11, 2014)

I don't feel like dancing no sir no dancing today.


----------



## Improv (Apr 11, 2014)

*****, swerve


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 11, 2014)

Named after Piros.


----------



## mayormolly (Apr 11, 2014)

My username is lame and obvious, but I made this account with no thought


----------



## Lepidoptera (Apr 11, 2014)

I happen to really like butterflies and moths.


----------



## Elise (Apr 12, 2014)

My first name, pretty straightforward  This is one of the few sites I've been able to get just my name with no numbers of initials so I am pretty happy


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 12, 2014)

it means i am actually very hyper


----------



## xinggan (Apr 12, 2014)

"xinggan" translates to sexy in Mandarin.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 12, 2014)

ahaha very interesting, everyone!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 12, 2014)

Mine is just a username that I use everywhere. Originally I came up with it about afew years ago when I was a huge fan of rayquaza but I don't like him as much anymore XD The 128 was just random because 123 was taken (I was so creative lol). 

I wish I could change my username but it would get confusing as this is a name that everyone knows me by and not every site allows name changes.


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 12, 2014)

My first and middle name. I just added the 97 on the end cause I made a bunch of different accounts for stuff for both my brother and I when I was 9 and my brother was 7, so I put our ages together, and It's just stuck ever since.


----------



## maddison (Apr 12, 2014)

mine is my name, i hate using usernames lmao. i would have rather put maddie but maddison will do.


----------



## sugargalaxy (Apr 12, 2014)

I got mine because I like sugar and I like stuff to do with outer space. And I thought the sound of sugargalaxy was cute.


----------



## sej (Apr 12, 2014)

You have to guess  Don't tell if I have told you


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2014)

the pairing and you love twiggy? lol.


----------



## Kammeh (Apr 12, 2014)

My name is Kamryn, but most people call me Kam. Eventually, a few of my old friends added onto "Kam" and began calling me "Kammeh". I use it on every website I join now because I love the name and it reminds me of my old friends <3


----------



## Tommi (Apr 12, 2014)

Mine's just my name. Not very exciting, I know ^-^


----------



## LittlePharaoh (Apr 12, 2014)

Well, self explanatory looking at it really... Little Pharaoh, a small or young Pharaoh, or King of Egypt. Not really a reference to YuGiOh, or Tutankhamun. It's more for the fact that I myself am short ( 4'11" ), and have a fascination with Ancient Egyptian culture.


----------



## Amalthea (Apr 14, 2014)

I usually go by Fae, but that was unavailable and so was Faerie. So... Faery is another alternate spelling. :0


----------



## dizzy bone (Apr 14, 2014)

Supposed to be a play on bizzy bone, the rapper from bone thugs and harmony.. with my fave villager dizzy. But i don't think anyone will get it. My username before was sillysloth which is just what it is... It's my handle for a lot of things.


----------



## Maude (Apr 14, 2014)

Mine is a diminutive of my real name, which is Maudaevee


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 14, 2014)

Mayor Holo, the name of my mayor.


----------



## Goth (Apr 14, 2014)

its based on a web comic called GaMERCaT its about a cat that plays video games


----------



## monochrom3 (Apr 15, 2014)

only have 1 color just like my life, with 3 as emphasis on e.


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 15, 2014)

Bunnies


----------



## milktea (Apr 15, 2014)

i was craving for milk tea when i signed up for this forum hehe


----------



## SockHead (Apr 15, 2014)

My story is this


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 8, 2014)

Slow internet XD


----------



## a potato (Aug 8, 2014)

Exactly what it looks like.


----------



## Togekiss (Aug 8, 2014)

Means I'm a Togekiss of course.


----------



## ohmyerica (Aug 8, 2014)

My name is Erica and I'm not that clever.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 8, 2014)

xiao means little in chinese
and nu means girl/female/woman haha
so literally little girl..?
I just chose it because I'm short and I'm a girl. ^^


----------



## Ste (Aug 8, 2014)

Took me a while to think of one. Quite difficult to explain though!


----------



## Saylor (Aug 8, 2014)

It looks like it means that I don't know how to spell "sailor" but it's really just a name I've heard and thought was pretty.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 8, 2014)

It's the name of a character


----------



## kassie (Aug 8, 2014)

It's a combination of serendipity and derp. I don't know, I thought I was being funny.


----------



## Kazunari (Aug 8, 2014)

Kazunari is Takao's (from Kuroko no Basket) first name.
I found this from google searching what his name meant:
和 (kazu) + 成 (nari) = builds harmony
Complete opposite of me, really. Hah


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 8, 2014)

Birds are cool.... dawg


----------



## 4A-GZE (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Spongebob (Aug 9, 2014)

Walker the dog


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 9, 2014)

Mega_Cabbage. It's like a cabbage but mega.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Aug 9, 2014)

A narcissistic music legend.


----------



## spacedog (Aug 9, 2014)

im a dog and space is my Life


----------



## Allycat (Aug 9, 2014)

My nickname is ally cat. My name is Allyson C: It just involved from Ally to Ally Cat. ^.^


----------



## jessicat_197 (Aug 9, 2014)

My name is jessica and I like cats so I just added a t at the end to make jessicat and 197 is for my birthday. January 24.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 9, 2014)

It's simply my name yay.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 9, 2014)

_Revolver Ocelot_ - the codename of one of the major characters in Metal Gear Solid. 

Chosen personally due to a love of (wild)cats, a penchant for watching really bad western films (hence the revolver- specifically the Colt S.A.A revolver, the "gun that won the west" ), and because my fiancee thought it was cute and it makes him chuckle. 

[...]

sigh.


----------



## hanashi (Aug 9, 2014)

"story" 話 (kanji) but i wanna change it to "evaunit00" or something along the eva unit production line


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Aug 9, 2014)

well uhh...

ponies much


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 9, 2014)

Greg = name Riii = Idk.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 9, 2014)

A fast creek or stream.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 9, 2014)

Mine, doesn't mean anything. It's just  a part of my name and used it too sound like a pokemon's name. XD


----------



## Beardo (Aug 9, 2014)

Just Beardo.

He's a Bear.

And he's really sexy.


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 9, 2014)

Nothing.
It just came to me one day as a annoying jingle.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 9, 2014)

Beardo said:


> Just Beardo.
> 
> He's a Bear.
> 
> And he's really sexy.



HAHAHA unf. I wanna meet that bear. XD


----------



## wolv (Aug 9, 2014)

i like wolves, wolf was taken, and wolv sounds pretty close to wolf so.

taadaa


----------



## Aradai (Aug 9, 2014)

TL;DR- Making a Twitch account while playing Pokemon can help.


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 9, 2014)

It means Hamster in Japanese. C:


----------



## Brackets (Aug 9, 2014)

It's a Scottish name, from a song. it's originally 'Auchanachie' but I like Annachie (from the version that Nic Jones sang) better


----------



## Jaebeommie (Aug 10, 2014)

A couple years ago I got into the K-Pop boyband 2PM. The leader would sometimes be called Jaebeommie and I thought it was cute.


----------



## Bird (Aug 10, 2014)

Birds.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Muffie (Aug 10, 2014)

I got my name from a reference on Saved By the Bell but from further research my name also has an inappropriate meaning in part of it that I wasn't aware about (and will not share) but I totally didn't know that until I got comfortable with the name. |D


----------



## Aerious (Aug 10, 2014)

aerious
Web definitions
Pertaining to air, airy


----------



## Nage (Aug 10, 2014)

french 4 swim
or shorten from nagedasanai
which is... from nagedasanai de... which should be put into a sentence -> almost like 'dont give up' or 'dont let go' part of the sentence....


----------



## seigakaku (Aug 10, 2014)

Mine's my favorite character from Touhou...


----------



## RiceBunny (Aug 12, 2014)

It means a bunny made out of rice. Like a so~


----------



## nekosync (Aug 12, 2014)

Cat sync.


----------



## Dim (Aug 12, 2014)

Nox means night in Latin and I chose it because night symbolizes my calm and quiet personality in real life. Plus it sounds like a cool and short nickname to me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait did I post in this thread twice or is it a different one? O.O


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 12, 2014)

Lol just me I goes


----------



## RiceBunny (Aug 12, 2014)

Nox said:


> Nox means night in Latin and I chose it because night symbolizes my calm and quiet personality in real life. Plus it sounds like a cool and short nickname to me.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wait did I post in this thread twice or is it a different one? O.O



Different one ^.^ the other one asks for the story behind it. This one just asks for the meaning.


----------



## Dim (Aug 12, 2014)

RiceBunny said:


> Different one ^.^ the other one asks for the story behind it. This one just asks for the meaning.


Alright just making sure sp it doesn't look like I'm spamming. XD


----------



## Beachland (Aug 12, 2014)

Mine is the name of a music venue near me, where I saw my first "real" concert. I like it because it's usually not already taken


----------



## jamie! (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm the mayor of my town, and my name is james.


----------



## Pearls (Aug 28, 2014)

Basically just my favourite villager and my name merged together.


----------



## starlark (Aug 28, 2014)

it's my town name so I'll explain why I chose it
I chose star because stars are my favourite thing in the whole world (or space or universe idek)
It's Starlark because I was originally going to call my town Skylar, then Skylark, then I decided on Starlark.


----------



## Delphine (Aug 28, 2014)

My name is Delphine. That's it.
Pretty sure it comes from the Latin word for 'dolphin'.


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 28, 2014)

Kalel is my name, and I like cats.


----------



## Brad (Aug 30, 2014)

It means god, basically.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 30, 2014)

Brad said:


> It means god, basically.



liar.

Mine means love in welsh.


----------



## theskeletonking (Aug 30, 2014)

theskeletonking
...
hmm
well
it's pretty obvious, innit? 

But no I just... really, really like skeletons. It's also a comfortable way to refer to myself, since I can't refer to myself in my prefered pronouns irl. I just grew into the name after changing it on Tumblr (but since have left the site)... and idk. I like it. Mostly, I'm surprised no one else took it, haha.


----------



## matt (Aug 30, 2014)

It is an abbrieviation of the term "Matthew", which is a word used to indicate someone is Mathing you. ie giving you hard sums


----------



## ClaudiaDonovan (Aug 30, 2014)

Claudia Donovan is my favourite character from Warehouse 13 :3


----------



## samsquared (Aug 30, 2014)

I love this question


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 30, 2014)

matt said:


> It is an abbrieviation of the term "Matthew", which is a word used to indicate someone is Mathing you. ie giving you hard sums



o

The origin of my username. (TL;DR my favorite character from Super Paper Mario)


----------



## Mango (Aug 30, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> I love this question



IM CRYING


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 30, 2014)

It means I'm a dying old man that sometimes kisses other dying old men. Want to fight about it?


----------



## Riukkuyo (Sep 6, 2014)

It kinda looks like this place changed a little.
But I'm gonna be true to the original thread and state my meaning of my username.

Riukkuyo.

Riu is my OC name.
the kkuyo part is from my first username, "Rikkuyo."
Which is...at the time I liked to say yo a lot and the beginning Rikku part is my favorite character from FFX.


----------



## dragonair (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Moonlitnite (Sep 6, 2014)

Literally, what it says. Moonlit night


----------



## Mariah (Sep 6, 2014)

Sea of bitterness.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 6, 2014)

^ NO WONDER.

It means my mom.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 6, 2014)

It means that awkward kid right over there --->

Just kidding, it means whoever is reading this is awkward.................................




Spoiler



Just kidding, I couldn't think of anything, and the username I originally wanted to put was taken, so I put a username that described me and yes, I'm awkward and I'm a "that kid." I seem to be less awkward online though


----------



## Sidon (Sep 6, 2014)

Mine is something I kind of altered from the original Names of the antagonists from the movie "the dark crystal" Skeksis.
I liked how it sounded but I liked the way I spelt it.


----------



## kyasarin (Sep 7, 2014)

the Japanese pronunciation of my real name, Catherine. So you would spell it in katakana. Kinda boring. I wish I chose a better name.


----------



## Spongebob (Sep 7, 2014)

Mine means illuminati in Mickey Mouse Clubhouse



Duhhh


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 8, 2014)

A contradiction to reality.


----------

